# Jerkangus



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I want to apologize to you fine Americans for being a dick a couple of days ago.
I got more than a little personal and said some jerky things about you guys, I apologize for that.
I want to say a whole hearted sorry to Denton, who was right and I did not want to admit it. I can be stubborn.

I also want to say I love America, and if I had to chose another country to belong too instead of Scotland, it would be the good old USA.
You guys have balls, I wish I could say the same about the UK nowadays. 

I deserve a kick in the balls, but thanks for giving me another chance, it's appreciated.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't mistake our leaders and the crybabies on the TV for us. Just like any other country of late, our politicians makes us all look like jackasses.

Between our brief private conversations and this apology, I'll vouch for you here, mate.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

No problem , your good to go , thank you for your posting .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No worries. Things get heated here on occasion. Those without thick skins do not last. I am sure your apology will go along way with anyone whose feathers were ruffled.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It takes a man to admit he was wrong and apologize. Kudos. :encouragement: No worries here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hot damn Jack, I knew you were gonna come through. Well done my friend, glad to have you aboard. We are used to pissing contests around here and consider them the norm. Share here, teach, debate, listen, and sometimes just say my bad.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to apologize to you fine Americans for being a dick a couple of days ago.
> I got more than a little personal and said some jerky things about you guys, I apologize for that.
> I want to say a whole hearted sorry to Denton, who was right and I did not want to admit it. I can be stubborn.
> ...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

In this one case it was a sign of maturity and respect. Give him this one free pass, hawgrider. I don't reckon he'll be needing others.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Eat 5 lbs. of hagas and we'll call it even.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> In this one case it was a sign of maturity and respect. Give him this one free pass, hawgrider. I don't reckon he'll be needing others.


Ok I suppose....

I am a believer of owning it though. There was a guy here and at OTP( TXwheels) who used to say- " I say what I mean and mean what I say"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome back, adding "jerk" to the post heading was a nice touch :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I had to ask Mrs Slippy what the word "apologize" meant...:vs_worry:



Jackangus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to apologize to you fine Americans for being a dick a couple of days ago.
> I got more than a little personal and said some jerky things about you guys, I apologize for that.
> I want to say a whole hearted sorry to Denton, who was right and I did not want to admit it. I can be stubborn.
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeez, Jack; I'm getting all misty-eyed...

:vs_smirk:

Contrary to a famous line from a movie, apologies are not a sign of weakness. It's a sign of being intelligent. Everyone does or says something they regret, and only a fool doesn't recognize that.

You were already forgiven, and your presence was already welcome.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to apologize to you fine Americans for being a dick a couple of days ago.
> I got more than a little personal and said some jerky things about you guys, I apologize for that.
> I want to say a whole hearted sorry to Denton, who was right and I did not want to admit it. I can be stubborn.
> ...


don't worry about it - I've made my share of kangaroo sexual innuendos and never apologized


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This was the comeback of the month right here

Takes some intestinal fortitude and candor to admit youre wrong and apologize...granted the regulars around here we are real Americans not latte sipping cuckold snowflakes

So, yay! Cheese for everyone

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Ok I suppose....
> 
> I am a believer of owning it though. There was a guy here and at OTP( TXwheels) who used to say- " I say what I mean and mean what I say"


I remember Wheels Hawg. Does he still come around the orange? Your comment infers he no longer come around.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I remember Wheels Hawg. Does he still come around the orange? Your comment infers he no longer come around.


Last we heard from him he was opening up a indoor shooting range in TX. him and his son. I suspect it was a big hit and he has been super busy ever since.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Last we heard from him he was opening up a indoor shooting range in TX. him and his son. I suspect it was a big hit and he has been super busy ever since.


Good for him. Thanks.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments guys.
Really appreciate the pass.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I am not that easily swayed by a few words now just after you got your ass handed to you. Reverse trolling doesn't change your true mind set IMO. The term "buyer be ware" or "a wolf in sheeps clothing" comes to mind.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to apologize to you fine Americans for being a dick a couple of days ago.
> I got more than a little personal and said some jerky things about you guys, I apologize for that.
> I want to say a whole hearted sorry to Denton, who was right and I did not want to admit it. I can be stubborn.
> ...


I support anyone who is willing to wear a plaid kilt and get kicked in the balls. Stereotype ... maybe. Badass ... for sure. I'm usually just full of love ... and beer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> I am not that easily swayed by a few words now just after you got your ass handed to you. Reverse trolling doesn't change your true mind set IMO. The term "buyer be ware" or "a wolf in sheeps clothing" comes to mind.


Easy, big fella.

I appreciate your concerns, but everyone is flawed. Not only that, there are a lot of people from other nations who have reason to not understand us and to walk into a forum that is predominately American and read our posts with preconceived notions.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Hot damn Jack, I knew you were gonna come through. Well done my friend, glad to have you aboard. We are used to pissing contests around here and consider them the norm. Share here, teach, debate, listen, and sometimes just say my bad.


Yeah ... quite frankly approximately 33% percent of the shit I type is ridiculous ... but everyone supports me and lets me continue to type ... that's why I love these people. It's all good.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Easy, big fella.
> 
> I appreciate your concerns, but everyone is flawed. Not only that, there are a lot of people from other nations who have reason to not understand us and to walk into a forum that is predominately American and read our posts with preconceived notions.


Never said he couldn't express his opinion as can I, I would think. I'll just back for a while again.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

ekim said:


> I am not that easily swayed by a few words now just after you got your ass handed to you. Reverse trolling doesn't change your true mind set IMO. The term "buyer be ware" or "a wolf in sheeps clothing" comes to mind.


Ekim, I am truly sorry for being a offensive idiot. I do not expect you to just forgive me over an apology, but I hope over time you will see in general I am a decent person.

The things I said were offensive and hypocritical. Scotland is shocking for diabetes and overweight problems, we have one of the highest rates of heart disease per capita on the planet.

I became rude because someone else knew better than me and I reverted back to school yard tactics. I was wrong and I know it.
I received a lesson in humility and I am very grateful for another chance, I will not blow it by being a dick again.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> Ekim, I am truly sorry for being a offensive idiot. I do not expect you to just forgive me over an apology, but I hope over time you will see in general I am a decent person.
> 
> The things I said were offensive and hypocritical. Scotland is shocking for diabetes and overweight problems, we have one of the highest rates of heart disease per capita on the planet.
> 
> ...


Holy Hell that's a giant dose of humility! Can we just all get along and get back to group hugs and beer drinking ?!?! I mean, shit!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I didn't type my response properly from the Denton post in response to your "apology". I stand behind what I posted and will refrain from posting much again as I tried to say in my post. I don't accept your excuse nor Denton quick excuse for what people from another "country" say about America / Americans. Now I will just lurk in the background again.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

ekim said:


> I didn't type my response properly from the Denton post in response to your "apology". I stand behind what I posted and will refrain from posting much again as I tried to say in my post. I don't accept your excuse nor Denton quick excuse for what people from another "country" say about America / Americans. Now I will just lurk in the background again.


Ekim, God damnit, give me a hug! As a fellow born and raised in the heartland of America American I feel you. Don't be so quick to judge. We really are lucky that we are born in the greatest country on Earth. It's just true. We are the shit! In fact, in this crazy world we are King Shit of Turd Mountain. Not everyone understands that, which is okay. Anyone who is willing to come here and interact with us is okay in my book. Love each other and we're all good. Really, man, it's all good. You are an American. That fact speaks for itself.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Someone send me bacon. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Someone send me bacon. :tango_face_grin:


Oh !!! I love bacon !!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I consider @ekim not only a friend and a valued member of this community but a like minded man of integrity. I hope he does not stay lurking in the shadows long.

Cheers Mike!

Now can we all just get back to bashing some muslimes PLEASE!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Europlant, MI5, GSG9????


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I had to ask Mrs Slippy what the word "apologize" meant...:vs_worry:


I asked my wonderful bride how many times over the years I have had to apologize. She looks at me over the top of her glasses and without missing a beat tells me it would be a shorter list of the times I didn't have to apologize for something I did. What the hell is up with that!


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I asked my wonderful bride how many times over the years I have had to apologize. She looks at me over the top of her glasses and without missing a beat tells me it would be a shorter list of the times I didn't have to apologize for something I did. What the hell is up with that!


That's a good woman. Try to keep her around. Try hard.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I consider @ekim not only a friend and a valued member of this community but a like minded man of integrity. I hope he does not stay lurking in the shadows long.
> 
> Cheers Mike!
> 
> Now can we all just get back to bashing some muslimes PLEASE!


Someone say bashing Muslims??? :devil:


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Just read this about the scum. Have a look at this. Only Muslim parents would do this.

Syrian jihadi parents kiss daughters goodbye in Damascus before she is blown up | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No bashing Muslims. Bash the hell out of the ideology.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> No bashing Muslims. Bash the hell out of the ideology.


Wouldn't that be idiotology?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> No bashing Muslims. Bash the hell out of the ideology.


It is not the ideology that kills , but the muzslime that follows it.

So, in my opinion bash the muzslime until the ideology is driven out it.

Mind you, this is not just a simple statement.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> It is not the ideology that kills , but the muzslime that follows it.
> 
> So, in my opinion bash the muzslime until the ideology is driven out it.
> 
> Mind you, this is not just a simple statement.:vs_closedeyes:


I'm picking up what you are putting down; lay hands on them. 
Repeatedly. 
I all it, "going Pentecostal" on someone.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You did not make us listen to bagpipes playing Amazing Grace (which is the only unforgivable sin) so no harm, no foul.

When I was courting Mrs Inor, she wanted to go see the Highland Games in Antigonish, Nova Scotia. So I took her. The first day we were there, we did not go to the games. Rather we took a drive up the coast. We stopped at tourist information center and Mrs Inor (then Ms Larson) went inside to do whatever it is women do at tourist information centers. I went across the road to look at the ocean and smoke a Cuban cigar I had picked up in town.

It was mid-summer, but it was cool gray and foggy. A young girl, maybe 20 came out dressed in Scottish garb complete with the Dirk and bagpipes. She stood on a foggy precipice overlooking the North Atlantic and played the most beautiful rendition of Amazing Grace I had ever heard. It was amazing.

The next 3 days, Ms Larson and I attended the Highland Games. I cannot tell you how many pipe and drum corps from all over Canada and the rest of the world came out, all playing Amazing Grace! All the same sound. All the same tempo. By the end of the ordeal I was damn near homicidal! As we boarded the flight home, Ms Larson made some smartass comment to me about Amazing Grace and bagpipes. I turned and fixed her with a stare that she knew I was serious and said "Do you really want me to stab you with a f---ing drone?!?" Ms Larson cracked a half-smile but it was a VERY quiet flight after that.

Can't they at least teach them some other damn song?!?!


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Inor said:


> You did not make us listen to bagpipes playing Amazing Grace (which is the only unforgivable sin) so no harm, no foul.
> 
> When I was courting Mrs Inor, she wanted to go see the Highland Games in Antigonish, Nova Scotia. So I took her. The first day we were there, we did not go to the games. Rather we took a drive up the coast. We stopped at tourist information center and Mrs Inor (then Ms Larson) went inside to do whatever it is women do at tourist information centers. I went across the road to look at the ocean and smoke a Cuban cigar I had picked up in town.
> 
> ...


Very nice song Amazing grace on the bagpipes, but your right, that's all you ever hear, especially on movies. Less so in Scotland, so I am always hankering for Amazing grace.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Very nice song Amazing grace on the bagpipes, but your right, that's all you ever hear, especially on movies. Less so in Scotland, so I am always hankering for Amazing grace.


You should offer to play it for @Inor. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> You should offer to play it for @Inor. :tango_face_grin:


You're a prick!


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas 
@*Inor*


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hag said:


> Merry Christmas
> @*Inor*


I hate you too!


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

inceptor said:


> You should offer to play it for @Inor. :tango_face_grin:


The only thing I'm good at playing is the wee man between my legs:vs_rightHere:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> You're a prick!


----------

